# Vaginal discomfort - I suspect it's caused by IBS - Any advice?



## 18842

It's all very embarassing talking about this, but hopefully you people reading this will understand, I don't feel like I can talk to my friends about it, it's all a bit too personal.I recently read a book on IBS which suggested that vaginal pain could be a symptom of IBS. I have had IBS for 8 years and during that time have found that I often have burning pains in my vulva and vagina and that it really hurts to have direct pressure on these parts and on the clit and that sex sometimes really hurts. We have to use lubricant as I am quite dry most of the time. Also just during the day I can have burning pains, which feels like an infection, I've got it today - can hardly bear to sit down. Several years ago I had quite a few gynaecological appointments and they found nothing wrong and said it was all in my head, which left me quite depressed, but discovering it could be linked to IBS has given me some new hope to finding some kind of cure that the doctors could not find (or could not be bothered to anyway).I just wondered if anyone else had had similar problems and if anyone had any suggestions for relieving the pain generally? and also during and after sex?Also does anyone use any particular products to bathe with as lots of things I find are too strong and irritate the whole area.


----------



## kazzy3

Hi Hilary. I expierence vaginal pain occasionally myself. I don't think it's unusual. If your gyne has given you the ok, then you might try relaxing your vaginal muscles. There are some sites that offer ideas for pelvic muscle excercises. They might be worth checking out. It's true that the pelvic area can be painful during ibs flareups. I find that mine most often occur during ovulation or my period. It's so much fun being a girl, isn't it. Take care.


----------



## 17079

I really don't know if that's and IBS side effect or not.... I really haven't heard of anyone else bringing it up...Are you taking any medicine that may be effecting your hormones, and thus vaginal fluids? I take ortho tri-cyclen, and every since I started it, I have to use lubricant probably 80% of the time I have sex (and I'm only 20!). It was never like that before I got on the pill, and dryness is a side effect. If I don't use lube, it can be very painful. Also, I get very mild yeast infections about once a month. Usually right before my period, which also adds to the discomfort.I think the only thing I can really suggest is to use more lube. Maybe you need to try switching brands, as some have ingredients that commonly cause yeast infections, and can make you feel very dry and uncomfortable. Gelly ones like KY Jelly do this to me.Good luck and I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## 18842

Kazzy - thanks for the advice about the pelvic floor exercises - when and how often would you do them? Would you do them regularly or only when you feel pains?BJ - I am on the pill, but I took it before developing IBS and it was fine, so I don't think it's that. What other brands of lube are there apart from KY Jelly? - I use this at the moment and I was suspecting that it might be making things worse.


----------



## 15273

hi. i would suggest going to different obgyns until you find a good one. it is so sad that a professional would give that type of answer. you should look into vulvodynia. it is a condition of the vulva where you have symptoms much like the ones you mentioned. usually the treatment includes antidepressants, i dont remember the details, but it is used not for your mental state but to deal with the pain you have mentioned. Please dont give up, and dont ever think you are imagininig things. i went through a similar experience. i started having vaginal yeast infections in the summer of 2000. for some reason they never went away for more than 2 weeks and in between active infections my vagina and vulva remained irritated, sensitive and inflamed. i went to 3 different obgyn and 2 pcp, they gave different vaginal creams and extended treatments of diflucan, but by june 2001 i still had symptoms, finally i found my present obgyn who was very compassionate and understanding, he told me that even though all my previous and present lab tests were negative for everything, i could still have a chronic yeast infection that wasnt showing up( EVEN THOUGH I FELT SENSITIVE AND IRRITATED, THE DOCTORS SAW NORMAL COLOR AND TEXTURE IN MY VAGINA AND VUVA 95% OF THE TIME THEY EXAMINED ME). so he gave a stronger longer combined treatment of diflucan and gynazole vaginal cream and my infections decereased. later on i found in late 2003 that i was lactose intolerant and realized myself that all dairy products were worsening my vaginal symptosm. if you need more info ill be glad to answer any questions. i understand what yur are going through and i know how hard it is when no one is there to undestand you and suport you. remember to ask your obgyn and look yourself up the word VULVODYNIA. im not a doctor, but i think this is what you may have. god bless you and remeber that you have have any questions or need support you can contact me.


----------



## 15273

im sorry, i forgot to tell you that baking soda has worked for me to soothe my irritated skin. you can take about a teaspoon per eight ounces of water dilute it or make it a little stronger if you want. then rinse well, start out with a diluted wash then increase a little bit until you feel it works as well as soap to clean you. if it doesnt agree with your skin, then just stop it. please dont use anything scented or douches, they will most likely worsen your symptoms. try to find out if it works well enough for you, so you can stop using soap. it has worked well for me. i never have any anpleasent smells due to perspiration or normal vaginal discharge. i only use soap if and when i get my period, ( ihave pcos and dont get my period since going off the pill almost 6 months ago). hope this help. only use it on your vulva and never use this or anything else to clean or wash your vagina under any circumnstances. the vagina will clean itself out even after yuor period. only use douches if yur doctor recommends thme. sorry to write so much, but i know i always liked to get all the info possible when i was going through my ordeal and i guess you probably want detailed explanations.


----------



## mdonbru

I am so glad this thread is here! A little while back, I posted on the Diarrhea board about my symptoms, but no one really replied. Now I know I should have put it here. Here is what I wrote:


> quote: Hi everyone - I was wondering if any other women have had this. I have suffered from IBS-D for many years. Since I had my gallbladder out in October of 2004, the D has gotten somewhat worse. I am trying different things to deal with the D - about to start Questran. But the thing that has really been driving me crazy is that I keep getting these irritations in my private area - that for a long time I thought were yeast infections. I was treating this with over the counter remedies and they would seem to go away, only to reappear a few days or a week or so later. Sometimes I experience these 2 times a month. It started to occur to me that these irritations were possibly not yeast infections at all. It starts out as a stinging around the vaginal opening and anus, and then after a few days it starts to itch. I have recently stopped treating this and it goes away by itself in 3-5 days.What I'm starting to suspect is that this is not yeast, but bile irritation from having bouts of D. I can usually pinpoint the start of these irritations to my D blowouts, which usually last a day or two. The irritation seems to start shortly after I have had a bad day or two of D. I use hydrocortisone cream on the area to help with the itching and irritation. Does anyone else experience this? It's driving me a bit crazy.


Since then I have had another "infection" which I got rid of by using a different over the counter remedy. But I know it will be back. I have tried so many things that are recommended for yeast infections, but have never had diflucan. I guess it's time to get myself to the doctor for a discussion about this.Thanks Nicole for all your good advice. I'm going to try the baking soda.Has anyone ever tried acidophilus suppositories?Marty


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Extraintestinal symptoms:http://www.acg.gi.org/patients/gihealth/ibs.asp


> quote:What is the Irritable Bowel Syndrome? The irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is a disorder of bowel function (as opposed to being due to an anatomic abnormality). Patients who suffer from irritable bowel syndrome have changes in bowel habits such as constipation or diarrhea, and abdominal pain along with other symptoms including abdominal bloating, and rectal urgency with diarrhea. In addition, irritable bowel syndrome may be associated with a number of non-intestinal (â€œextraintestinal symptomsâ€), such as difficulty with sexual function (pain on intercourse or lack of libido), muscle aches and pains, fatigue, fibromyalgia syndrome, headaches, back pain, and sometimes urinary symptoms including urinary urgency, urinary hesitation or a feeling of spasm in the bladder.


----------



## kazzy3

Hi again Hilary. I would try doing them fairly regularly, it just may help. It may also be a good idea to find a new gyne, just to get a second opinion as someone suggested, but know that you are not alone, it is a common problem.


----------



## 15273

HI no 1 packer fan, i dont know if your irritation is the same as my mine because when i do get anal itching or irritation is from the repeated wiping after d attacks and since we women have to pwipe in front, the vaginal irritation might be from repeated wiping if you wipe your vulva because you also urinate during each d attack. however, i think what i do may help you even if its not related. maybe you are having an allergic reaction to something. it could be your toilet paper, panyliners, tampons, menstrual pads, washing detergetn, soap, or anything that comes in contact with your vulva including contraceptives like condoms diaphrgam, vaginal film and suppositoies or personal lubricants, you could also have change in vaginal ph due to taking the birth control pill, or hormone replacemnt therapy or any other type or hormone you could be taking. the vagina is a very sensitve enviroment with million of organism that need to be in precise balance. sometimes a ny little disruption could cause a problem. i dont know anything about bile, but you might check out if you are lactose intolerant or if you are consuming a lot of dairy products even without having lactose intolerance, i know that sometimes dairy products might affect the vaginal ph and cause these symptoms without any apparent infection. a lot of sugar also can affect you, as well as too many simple carbohydrates like bread and pasta. i would tell you to follow the suggestions i gave hillary b, and also try to sleep without underwear if you dont have a heavy vaginal discharge, sometimes women have a vaginal discharge that is normal for them, but that is more abundant than most people and they always have to wear a pantyliner. another thing that might be alot of work, but helps a lot is using soft (white only) cloths to wipe the vaginal area after urination instead of toiltet paper. (of course you would have to wash this by hand daily and probably use more than one, try doing this untill the irritattion gets better).the little baby cloths that are used to bath them are very good, just make sure they are not hte terry cloth type( harsh like towels) because they might irritate you. try to find the kind that looks like old fashined cloth diapers or buy cloth diapers and cut them into smaller sections. also let your vulva air dry every now and then. you can take a shower and stand under a fan and let it dry just make sure the breeze hits you from far so as not to overdry your skin. hope these suggestions help anyone with similar conditions. i was a newlywed in 2002 and couldnt even be intimate with my husband on a regular basis , but thank god he has always been understanding. this is why i understand the suffering this is causing all of you.this affects your quality of life,and im taking the time to answer your questions in detail, so you might not have to suffer like i did. after months of research i have gathered all this info, mostly by memory because i lost everything when my pc got a virus. but if anyone needs to do their own research, they can try the following words: vulvar contact dermatitis, vaginal ph and dairy products, lactose intolerance and vaginal ph or vaginitis, probiotics and vagina or probiotics and vaginal infections, acidophillus and vaginitis or acidophilus and vaginal ph. one last suggestion, you could always try to eat yogurt, try to get the soy kind if not allergic to soy. otherwise try the regular ones, probiotics tend to be beneficial both for the vagina and instestinal flora, or you can try supplements. i take one or two pills a day. i buy natrol biobeads, they have 4 or 5 different probiotics instead of only acidophillus which is what most supplements have. it is a little more expensive than othe kinds, but it works great for me. today my yeast infections happen every 4 to 8 weeks with moslty no symptoms in between. going off the pill has helped a lot. but i find that if i eat dairy product even if they are lactose free and dont take the supplements my yeast infections come sooner and much more severe. hope this helps. i know i wrote a lot, but hopefully other people can benefit from my suggestions and i answered all of your questions.


----------



## 17079

> quote: What other brands of lube are there apart from KY Jelly? - I use this at the moment and I was suspecting that it might be making things worse.


There are several kinds on the market. You can find more of a variety in pharmacies like walgreens or Rite aid than at a wal-mart or kmart. Personally, I think Astroglide is probably the best & easiest to get ahold of (not the gel kind though, it's just like KY jelly). Right now i have "Wet" Original gel lubricant. Even though it says gel, it's very thin and silky, not globby and gross like KY. Plus, I always hated the smell of KY. I usually buy lube either from condomdepot.com (where I also buy my condoms) or else from Priscilla's, a "novelty" store in my area.Hope that helps


----------



## 17176

hello and welcome hilary


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Painful intercourse:http://www.clearpassage.com/INtercourse%20pain.htmI hope you appreciate the links i provide.


----------



## 15758

Hi everyone - I'm new on this site and have found it quite helpful so far. This particular symptom is a special problem for me, as I have suffered with burning vaginal pain for 4 years plus. Repeated visits to OB-GYn and my normal doctor yielded NO RELIEF. It was NOT an infection, and it was NOT in my head. It turned out to be a muscle relaxation issue, as someone else on this thread mentioned. There are physical therapists that specialize in pelvic floor dysfunction, many of whom can also relieve this kind of pain. Mine got rid of the pain in six sessions. I now can manage it myself to keep the pain away by massaging certain trigger points and doing vaginal stretching exercises. I highly recommend you check with a physical therapist who is familiar with this kind of ailment. I found mine on this website: http://www.ic-network.com/md/ptlistings.htmlAs a bonus, my IBS also improved after treatment. It hasn't gone away, but it's not as severe as it was before I went in. All those muscles down there are related, ya know.Please try this. I HATED essentially not being able to have sex with my husband for the greater part of our marriage because of this stupid vaginal pain. Now I can finally have a pain-free sex life.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

The expert clearly stats the laxative does not cause dependency and it was more the condition itself who has worsen!I guess that laxative can irritated but not cause dependency.The link still works but you need to register.


----------



## thome

I tried to find the info on the website. I am not able. What I really want to know is,Did my long term use of senna cause a rectal prolaspe?T


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Probably not if these expert comments are true.Maybe it is caused by long term straining.However,i felt a little bit prolapse after a violent stomack flu with acute diarrhea.Sena is so irritating,i cant take it.


----------



## thome

Thanks for the reply. I will never take senna again. T


----------



## 15381

Boy am I glad I found this forum! I thought everything was just "falling apart" .... "down there". I have IBS...and I have hemmorroids and a fissure(s) For the past week I have been in agonizing pain and constantly sitting in hot baths and applying cream after cream after cream. Well....I think this is what has lead to my vaginal discomfort. I can't say dryness, cuz there is too much ointment down there so I can't tell anymore.....but stinging when I urinate and itching (like anal itching isnt enough!) I think everything may be linked....anybody have any input for me?


----------



## 13430

To get back to the original question... I was having painful sex for a while and then it got worse after I started having IBS symptoms (I have pain and bloating, no D or C and, yes, I know now how lucky I am). I went to my OB/GYN and she suggested I change birth control. I had taken Depo Provera for years for painful periods (long before I was having regular sex) and it seemed as though I was drier down there than I should have been. We use Astroglide every time but it wears off eventually. She switched me to the Nuva Ring as it would deliver estrogen right in the vaginal area where I need it. It's so cool! A little icky but cool! It is a little ring you insert in yourself for 3 weeks. Way convenient (although we take it out for sex because it freaks me out to have so much in me







). Anyway, it is 99% effective and delivers the same amount of hormones as the pill and you really can't screw it up.Also, I was suffering from vaginismus, the involuntarily tightening of the vaginal muscles. When you have painful sex a couple of times you can unconsciously tighten the muscles. I have heard of women doing it so bad that they remained virgins even after years of marriage! Don't know how they let it go that far but anyway...I am working to breathe slowly and deeply and concentrating on relaxing during intercourse. Between that, the Nuva Ring, using TONS of lube on both him AND me (little trick we just learned that the rest of the sexual world has probably known about forever), and having a kind, loving partner I am much more able to reasonably intercourse. My fiance loves, um, other stuff, too, but intercourse is his big thing. I love him so much so we are working together to make me physically comfortable.This information may not be helpful to you but it could be helpful to someone else. I know how hard it is when you IBS and feel terrible and you have a loving partner. We don't have sex often these days but we have fun when we do!


----------



## 22435

Hi, I've only just been diagnosed with IBS (about 3 months ago). I'm mainly C but seeing as I'm doing a detox for 2 weeks I've been D!Anyway, painful sex for me started about 1 - 2 years ago. I repeatedly got thrush every month, maybe even twice a month every month! I worked out that it was because I was having baths instead of showers so I went back to having showers every day. That has helped with the thrush but I still get really painful intercourse when he first enters me. It's always on the left side just inside my vagina. I've heard there's a link to IBS and paiful intercourse so maybe i've had IBS longer than I thought and my symptoms have only just started to get unbearable. My sex life has suffered. I have a lack of libido (even though my boyfriend is gorgeous and brilliant in bed) and he has started to worry that he is always hurting me so sex is no longer natural, more planned. Also, I've become very 'tight' as if my muscles are clenched or there's no room in my body for my vagina. What can I do?


----------



## 17705

Hi Lucyloves,







I also have pain at the same place during intercourse. When my IBS is particularly active, or when I have trapped gas, I cannot have intercourse, it is too painful. It seems as though the pressure from the intestinal tract is felt all over and penetration is painful or impossible without it being excrutiating. The muscle do clench! They are saying: "No Way!"You may also have inflamation! This is something to ask your doctor about, because that needs to be checked out! See your doctor.I make up for it when I am feeling good!







My IBS is worse during the day. We usually have intercourse at night. Sometimes it's reversed if BM continue into the evening.After a bad attack, it takes my stomach about 4-5 days to recover.Don't despair, sometimes IBS can be overactive but it is not always like that. Be open with your mate! (No pun intended)







Communication is the key! If he is all right with this, all will be fine. If you find that it causes relationship problems, you may want to try counselling. Your doctor can help you with that.Good Luck!


----------



## 17539

Hi Hilary B, I get the exact thing. Matter of fact I have been going through that all week. It even makes me nauseous feeling and I get a mild headahce with it every now and then too. I am new to this though...so right now it is just scaring the heck out of me. However, unlike what you said about lubrication problems...I am gettin too much. I am wondering if all of it has something to do with the time of month of ovulation. IBS makes period worse normally so possible ovulation in some people as well.


----------



## 18842

Hey it's Hilary B here - thanks for all the well thought out and helpful replies. I've been reading them, but it's all been so much to take in that I've not been sure what to reply. I decided to go to the doctors again and see what happened this time. I explained the pain and that I thought it was related to IBS. He (yes, "he" - I was _very_ brave) said he thought I'd find it difficult to find a gynocologist who would accept that as a theory or be interested in the connection between IBS and vulvic pain. He was sympathetic but not that helpful. I have tried some remedy which is for post menopausal women to rebalance Oestrogen levels in the area, as the symptoms were similar (pain and itching) which gave some relief but did not sort the problem, so I suggested to the doctor to intitially try changing my pill to one which has a different balance of oestrogen in it to see if that makes a difference. I think both of us were quite relieved to have something concrete to suggest as we were going round in circles a little bit with him sympathising but not offering any practical solution. He said to come back after three months and we'd discuss the situation and maybe refer me on. In the meantime I've switched bathing products so I use nothing in the bath with any perfume or any soap and don't wash my hair in there. I've been preferring showers, but also find that baths relax me and soothe IBS pains, so I don't want to stop having them. I've been using special feminine wipes when I've been to the loo to stop any possibility of "cross infection" and I've got some cream to soothe things if it's itchy as that drives me crazy. I do wonder whether too much washing and cleaning might be getting rid of the natural lubircation in the area and making it sore. What I think makes things worse is the fact that when i sit on my chair at work I'm sitting right on the area, maybe I could get one of those blow up rings they have for people with piles, but the problem is that people notice these things and it becomes embarassing!The doctor also suggested that it's a bit of a mental vicious circle, that the more I'm thinking it's going to hurt when I have sex, the more it will hurt. I can accept that to a point, but there has to be something wrong for the fear of the hurting to start off with (no somke without fire right?) and even when I'm really relaxed and ready it still hurts. I've also started keeping a diary of what I'm eating and how my IBS is and whether I have any "front" pain and also my emotions. It's really helping generally to be writing down all these things as I'm trying to diet at the moment and my emotions seem to be trying to spoil that, I'm hoping that eventually I'll be able to make some connections, but it's difficult to guage how well these conditions are when you've been so used to putting up and shutting up, if you know what I mean. I'll keep you all posted on what transpires with the doctor and whether the diary helps. In the meantime here's a question - if I do get referred on to a gynocologist do you think they would be annoyed if I sent them a letter with some of the suggestions from this blog in it to alert her to the problem and some other people's experiences and findings? (I'd leave out names of course!) Cheers,Hilary


----------



## 23379

I too have vaginal pain that I think is linked to IBS. It burns and I too can hardly sit down right now. I went to my gyne yesterday and I do not have an infection. She looked at me like I was weird. It is not in my head. I have the symptoms of IBS along with the vaginal irritation. I have had IBS in the past, but never with the irritation in the vagina. I just wanted to let you know you are not alone and what did you do to make it better?


----------



## 23379

> quote:Originally posted by Hilary B:It's all very embarassing talking about this, but hopefully you people reading this will understand, I don't feel like I can talk to my friends about it, it's all a bit too personal.I recently read a book on IBS which suggested that vaginal pain could be a symptom of IBS. I have had IBS for 8 years and during that time have found that I often have burning pains in my vulva and vagina and that it really hurts to have direct pressure on these parts and on the clit and that sex sometimes really hurts. We have to use lubricant as I am quite dry most of the time. Also just during the day I can have burning pains, which feels like an infection, I've got it today - can hardly bear to sit down. Several years ago I had quite a few gynaecological appointments and they found nothing wrong and said it was all in my head, which left me quite depressed, but discovering it could be linked to IBS has given me some new hope to finding some kind of cure that the doctors could not find (or could not be bothered to anyway).I just wondered if anyone else had had similar problems and if anyone had any suggestions for relieving the pain generally? and also during and after sex?Also does anyone use any particular products to bathe with as lots of things I find are too strong and irritate the whole area.


I have the same thing you do. I have a burning and irritated vagina I think is linked to IBS also. I've been told that I have had IBS in the past, but I have never experienced this before. I went to my gyne a couple of days ago and she said I do not have an infection either. Does yours feel better in the morning and then get worse through out the day?


----------



## 17828

Hi Lucy-I noticed you mentioned you have vaginal pain on the left side vaginally when attempting sex. I too have suffered with the same thing- but also have urethral irritation and inflammation. I haven't been getting yeast infections much, but I do get a vaginal bacterial infection called gardnerella almost once a month. Have you been able to nail down any correlation between ibs and the vaginal pain? I've been suffering with vaginal pain, burning urination, and constipation for several years but haven't gone to a gastro doctor yet- it never occured to me to do that! I've seen about 35 obgyns in 4 states and several urologists, and no one has asked me about my digestive issues. I definitely think there must be a link between ibs and vaginal pain or bladdar pain- any updates? Thanks!


> quote:Originally posted by Lucyloves:Hi, I've only just been diagnosed with IBS (about 3 months ago). I'm mainly C but seeing as I'm doing a detox for 2 weeks I've been D!Anyway, painful sex for me started about 1 - 2 years ago. I repeatedly got thrush every month, maybe even twice a month every month! I worked out that it was because I was having baths instead of showers so I went back to having showers every day. That has helped with the thrush but I still get really painful intercourse when he first enters me. It's always on the left side just inside my vagina. I've heard there's a link to IBS and paiful intercourse so maybe i've had IBS longer than I thought and my symptoms have only just started to get unbearable. My sex life has suffered. I have a lack of libido (even though my boyfriend is gorgeous and brilliant in bed) and he has started to worry that he is always hurting me so sex is no longer natural, more planned. Also, I've become very 'tight' as if my muscles are clenched or there's no room in my body for my vagina. What can I do?


----------



## percy

Hey Hilliary, I as well have ibs-c. Have suffered for serveral years. I have incredible lower pelvic pain. I went to see a urologist before couldn't find it anything. My gp couldn't find anything and just linked it to ibs-c. Last January I went off the pill to concieve. After that my period never came back. I had to see a gynecologist because once they checked my hormone levels were all out of control. I got an u/s and internal scan done and was told I have Pcos. I as well suffered from pelvic pain, dry vaginal area, uncomfortable sex at times. Have you ever had an internal scan done before to check for Pcos. From I read on the Pcos site, alot of women who suffer from ibs have pcos. I am not a doctor, and can't not tell you for sure but maybe thats something to look into. Although even if you do have Pcos, it's one of though diseases that isn't curable. You'll be given different treatment for it depending if you want to try and become pregnant or not. My pelvic pain has reduced alot lately since being put on different medications. I still do have the odd flare up. Well good luck to you dear


----------



## 23428

Am i ever glad i found this site! I was diag with IBS earlier this year, and i have been struggling with it for the 6 months. Thank Goodness my symptoms are not as bad as many. But i find that my c (worse ALWAYs before menstration) is always near the forefront of my life. Its wrecked any good feelings i have for my vagina! My libido (being 18!) crashed, and i never feel like sex anymore because during sex everything just feels a bit....odd. I notice discomfort especially if he grates agaisnt that bone stuff between vagina and bowel...and i have noticed that the part between the vagin and a anus is kinda hard!? I think it must be all muscular-as when i stretch it feels a bit better.Im sick of everyone saying i just need to 'stop worrying'. Its all in my head...right. Yesh, i just got the burning, and occasionally itching thing....and yes, its worse by the end of the day! *sigh* atleast im not alone-but perhaps im the youngest.


----------



## 18842

Hi, it's Hilary here again (the originator of this conversation). I'm finding at the moment that if I really try hard to be relaxed and not let things get on top of me and if I have regular cups of peppermint tea then the IBS is not as bad, maybe I'm just going through a better patch, who's to say. It's very difficult to truly relax, but I know it helps the more that you can let things wash over you. It's sometimes painful to realise that your medical condition has forced you to change your personality, but if it works then it's good right? The main thing I'm writing about is about the sex problem. I've always felt stressed on some level whilst having sex and it's only ever not hurt when I've been drunk, as obviously I've been more relaxed then. However recently, since having lost some weight, my husband has started to appreciate me without any role playing or any other "gimmicks" and has just wanted to be with me completely spontaneously. I've been able to completely let go and not feel like I'm having to do things a certain way and what a difference it's made! For the first time in years I've had pain free sex!!! Admittedly it did hurt afterwards a bit, but not as much as before. So the trick ladies is to be completely selfish - to say have it my way or not at all - and to find a way to truly relax and not feel stressed about your role. I don't know if this will help...


----------



## 22184

Let me just say that Ive found this discussion very interesting so far and it may well have shed a little light on my "problem". I wouldnt exactly say I suffer from IBS but my symptoms did first appear when I was living in Mexico and had parasytes. Although Im no longer suffering from major diohrea, I do go to the toilet rather alot and quite often get bloating which doesnt go for hours, no matter what i do.My main concern though is that I have had a very raw and irritated vulva for over a year now and every doctor Ive seen has told me im making it up in my head and ive been to the sexual health clinic twice now and they say theres also nothing wrong with me. Its really really getting to me and I dont even want to engage in sexual activity because Im scared AND KNOW that it will hurt.Im also finding that my period is slightly different to the way it used to be. The texture of the fluid is almost flem like and I can no longer use tampons. Symptoms are generally worse during menustration and mildest just after.Is anyone else like this or is it just me? I will mention a possible link to IBS to my doctor as anything is worth a shot. After all, you all seem to be suffering something similar to me....All I know is I cant go on like this forever - its ruining my life and im only 22!Please help me!


----------



## 17541

I'm glad to find this thread. I also have persistent soreness (called vulvodynia or vulvar vestibulitis.) At the moment, sex is nearly impossible because it burns and stings so much. My boyfriend is wonderfully patient, but I can't tell you how many attempts at sex have ended with me in tears. And doctors don't seem to have a lot of answers.I've tried estrogen cream and lidocaine (numbing) gel, but neither worked. Now I'm taking calcium citrate three times a day, which helps a tiny bit, but I'm concerned at how it might be affecting my IBS. (Isn't it fun to have both things at once?)Has anyone tried calcium citrate?By the way, Annelies, I think I can understand how you're feeling. It is so awful to be dealing with this and to be told that it's all in your head or that doctors have no good answers. I'm afraid of pain during sex, too. It makes me really uptight and scared when I should be relaxed and loving. This is an awful thing!


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Well,i may have the male form of it.







You will learn over the years that if you go few inch in your rectum and massage randomly,it will irritate your sex.I don't know if it's because of the prostate but it's like a mucosa damage in the higher part of the rectum irritating througth the sex organ







Check this out,next time you use a suppository,tell me if your sex irritation is worst.I THINK IT'S A RELIABLE TEST TO FIND OUT THAT YOUR RECTUM(HIGHEST PART) IRRADIATE YOUR SEXUAL AREA.


----------



## mdonbru

Hi everyone-I am now convinced that my pain and irritation and itching is almost certainly caused by the stool itself, in my case. I have been taking questran for about 2 and a half months now, and having a LOT less diarrhea. As a result, I have no more problems with my vulva. I went years thinking that I was getting yeast or some other infections, but I really think it was just the bile in the stool thay was literally burning my skin. I never had discharge, and the symptoms were almost completely external. So getting rid of the D is the key, at least for me.Marty


----------



## 22184

Marty - How exactly did you find out it was your stools? I had a stool test when I returned from Mexico and it came out in the clear - no parasytes - but is this something that can go undetected? I am a little sore down there too so perhaps you could be onto something......


----------



## mdonbru

Annelies-I don't think it has anything to do with parasites, in my case. I have been tested for parasites twice - results clear. I just think it was the bile content of my stools that was burning my skin down there, causing irritation and itching sometimes. I had my gallbladder out about a year and a half ago, and I noticed the vaginal irritation got worse after that. My diarrhea also got worse after the gallbladder removal. So I think my stools got more irritating after the GB removal, thus the vaginal symptoms worsened. Now that I'm on a medication that really helps eliminate the D, I have almost no vaginal symptoms anymore.Marty


----------



## 18842

Hey ladies,This is all very interesting. You could be right about the effects of D on the vaginal pains. I think I need to keep on eye on this and see if there is any correlation. Did you find that the pains would occur straight away after being to the loo or the same day? Did it help to have bathed straight after you'd been to the loo? I use feminine wipes if I can, but perhaps these are not enough.What medication are you using to stop the D?Hilary


----------



## mdonbru

I take questran, in powder form. I did notice that the pain would usually start after I had 2 or 3 bad trips to the loo with runny D. It did seem to help a lot to thoroughly clean the area, not just with a wipe or two, but with a warm washcloth. No matter how much TP you use, you just are not going to get all the poo off your privates if it's really messy down there. And rubbing a lot with dry TP MUST make the whole situation worse. When it was at its worst for me, it would sting and burn so bad to pee. Now, I'm talking just externally. I never had anything that felt like a bladder infection, all just burning and itching on the outside.Hope that helps!Marty


----------



## 17541

Marty: The warm washcloth is a great idea. Thanks! I'm just thinking about what to do when I'm away from home, and wondering if the feminine wipes can be a good substitute. Can anyone recommend a brand?


----------



## mdonbru

When I use wipes, I just use baby wipes. They are MUCH less expensive and are basically the same thing - and they come unscented. You can buy them in small poratble packets. However, some of the feminine wipes have anti-itch stuff in them - and they can feel really good if you are already irritated. But just for general cleaning I swear by baby wipes. They are bigger, too.Marty


----------



## SpAsMaN*

> quote:Originally posted by No. 1 Packer Fan:Annelies-I don't think it has anything to do with parasites, in my case. I have been tested for parasites twice - results clear. I just think it was the bile content of my stools that was burning my skin down there, causing irritation and itching sometimes. I had my gallbladder out about a year and a half ago, and I noticed the vaginal irritation got worse after that. My diarrhea also got worse after the gallbladder removal. So I think my stools got more irritating after the GB removal, thus the vaginal symptoms worsened. Now that I'm on a medication that really helps eliminate the D, I have almost no vaginal symptoms anymore.Marty


IBSers are known to have hypersensitivity.I don't know if people get all sex irritation tho.I migth be link to where the trauma have been done in the first place.Eg;Bladder area trauma--->IBS/sex irritation


----------



## SpAsMaN*

OK,check this out:IBS and Welchol(bile/cholesterol med):http://www.healingwell.com/community/defau...x?f=26&m=559843


----------



## 17541

Thanks for the suggestions, Marty! I'll give them a try. The healingwell.com website is interesting, too.


----------



## mdonbru

WelChol is very similar to Questran. It works the same way, from what I understand. It only comes in pill form and does not have a generic version, as far as I know. It is worth looking into, but I'd try questran (generic name cholestyramine) first because it's cheaper and you can control your dose better since it comes in powder form.Marty


----------



## 15758

Hilary - you say you have some pain after intercourse, and that's the same for me, even when the sex itself doesn't hurt so much. A trick my physical therapist taught me is to ice down after - she gave me a condom full of that blue ice jelly that you can stick in the freezer, and if you just put that in for about 20 minutes after, I bet you won't have after-sex pain anymore. It sounds like your problem is muscular (relax, relax, relax) just like mine, and if so, the ice therapy should work. It sounds gross, but it's so worth it.If you don't want to shell out the dough to go to a pelvic floor PT, there's a book you can get that shows you trigger points you can use to relieve pain in the vaginal area. Here's the link on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/157224375...ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## 18842

Hey gothic cowgirl (ace name by the way - wonder what a gothic cowgirl looks like?)Thanks for the advice, I'd have never thought of doing that, I'm sure my husband will just think it's all part of the fun - he'll certainly find it very amusing, also not sure what'll happen if my mother finds it in the freezer when looking for some ice, but it sounds like something which should be tried. Does it not stick to your skin or does the rubber stop it? Where do you get them from?Also thanks for the link to the book.Hilary x


----------



## cleung

I have the exact same problem. In fact I literally become a virgin as one of the post said. I haven't been intimiate with my hubby for four years now, sex live for us is non-existed. Since I have IBS years ago, i realized the dryness and painful intercourse, not only that but also low sex drive. I think because I am just too scar of the pain, the thought of intercourse alone kind of make my stomach sick. My hubby recently developed anxiety issue which I think the psychiatrist did factor the "no sex" for years with me make him stress as well. Although I am sure that's not the only reason he might have anxiety, but it is seriously taking a toll on our relationship. He never compliant about it though. It is so tight I can even put a tampon in. My family doctor, and two gyno told me that because I never have child birth, so my vaginal tends to be tighter. One gyno told me I may have vaginismus, she didn't prescribe anything, but told me to get a dilator kit and gave me a brochure. She told me there is really nothing I can do other than slowly streching it from time to time. Althought my husband was pretty excited when I show him the brochure, needless to say though I did order anything and I didn't do anything with it since. I guess I was just too worked up on my IBS pain than thinking about having sex. I have found more information about vaginismus and dilator kits at vaginismus.com. Maybe it worth a try.


----------

